# Bass Pro Shop coming to the area 2013!



## catfishfan69 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is an inside scoop. You can believe it or not. BUT time will tell! 
Bass Pro Shop in Cincinnati is moving!
They just bought 200 acres at the corner of Austin Pike and I-75.
The store will be as big or bigger then the Springfield, Missouri store.
As of now they are planning on putting in a separate building for Tracker Boats and a pond.
Opening Date as of now is Spring of 2013
I asked the general manager of the Bass Pro Shop in Cincinnati about it and he said,
"I can't say we are BUT I am not saying we are not either." 
This has been in the works for the past couple of years and the sale of the land became final the end of last month! 
Like I said you can believe me or not BUT time will tell!


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

catfishfan69 said:


> Here is an inside scoop. You can believe it or not. BUT time will tell!
> Bass Pro Shop in Cincinnati is moving!
> They just bought 200 acres at the corner of Austin Pike and I-75.
> The store will be as big or bigger then the Springfield, Missouri store.
> ...


This does not surprise me at all! The area around the current BPS is going down hill. I don't believe there are many stores left in the mall area.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the Springboro, OH area ? ? ? ?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

triton189 said:


> This does not surprise me at all! The area around the current BPS is going down hill. I don't believe there are many stores left in the mall area.


The area around the current BPS is NOT going down hill.  Simply put it was and remains a bad location for a shopping mall since you have Tri-county mall less than 5 miles to the east and North gate mall less than 5 miles to the west. It's all about location, location, location...nothing more nothing less.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

this isnt good!!! this is further for me to drive to. i have to say when i first moved to cinci, the cincinnati mills mall was awesome and busy!! now, not so much......me, id rather go to tri-county before i go to mills. so i understand the move.....

i hope its bigger!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I think I speak for a large number of folks locally who would rather see Cabelas move into that area Vs BPS.... and for the record, Cabelas once owned the lot Gander Mtn is on right now and the lot next to it in Huber, they sat on it for a few years and obviously opted to sell it instead of building so its possible Bass Pro may do the same thing. Personally I think the private label is better at Cabelas as well as the catfish, muskie and panfish selections not to mention the quality of the help and customer service. Just my .02 here folks 

Salmonid


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I heard a rumor once that Cabela's had bought some property down outside of Waynesville and were going to build a store there....Never happened, at least not yet and that's been 6-8 years ago...


----------



## Tediaslider (Jan 11, 2011)

people dont go to bass pro because of the mall they go to the mall because of bass pro, there is talk about putting tracker in one of the store by bass pro in that wing then knocking down the wall where tracker was and making that all fishing department. maybe they will stay in the mall and build in dayton you can never have two many bass pros.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> I think I speak for a large number of folks locally who would rather see Cabelas move into that area Vs BPS....
> Salmonid


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

That would be cool, by pond, i wonder if they mean one like they have behind their fort myers store, that pond / lake is big enough, they were letting people test drive boats in it when i was there. I like to go to BPS once in a while just to look around, and take it all in, but i never really buy anything there. I get my gear from ANGLERS, and WAL-MART. ANGLERS, because i like the folks who run the place, and try to support the neighborhood bait shop. WAL-MART, dosnt have much of a selection, but they have the basics covered, and they $1.00 cheaper than everybody els ,o n everything.


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

my marriage may end when that happens, thats about five minutes from my house. i already visit too often and its 45min away!


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would say if they lease the location they are in now, and their renewal is coming up, the move could be a possibility. But if they own that cincy store, no way are they going to walk away from it, and pay property tax and insurance on an empty building that size for the next 10 yrs, while they are trying to sell it.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Nothing in that mall has ever done well, the place is a curse. Though that BPS would do itself a favor to sell much more catfish gear, considering thats what a lot of the local anglers fish for around here. Heck their fly section is 10x bigger than that one little catfish isle, I haven't seen a person fly fish around here in 5 years at least.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

How many rows of stink bait and bobbers you need


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

I'm not holding my breath. There isn't enough land in Warren County for all of the things I have heard are going in at Austin Pike.

If it does, my wife will be pissed. The only thing that would be worse for her is if a Cabelas came in instead!


----------



## sirbassalot (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's to hoping it doesn't happen. Living on the west side of Cincinnati already makes a trip to BPS take a couple hours (because you can't just spend a couple mins in that store).


----------



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

bass said:


> How many rows of stink bait and bobbers you need


HAHA!! I agree


----------



## Scott1094 (Apr 22, 2010)

I own a business in the area and have been speaking very regularly about who and what will be going in the area. I also looked at land there. Long story short - BPS looked into it about 6 months ago. At this time nothing has be finalized. I am hearing it has almost no chance. BPS notoriously seeks out options for locations, and we in turn speculate about the move. I have heard about 6 locations in the last 6 years.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope they do make the move,atleast it'd be a shorter drive for me to make. The savings in gas money could go towards another lure or two.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

bass said:


> how many rows of stink bait and bobbers you need :d


 ..........lol


----------



## billybob88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I heard from a person that works at the store, last year they, have some property in Monroe there was going to put the store there, I dont think know body knows who's doing what


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

that means there will be some madhouse sales going on prior to closing down the exsisting store....woohoo!!!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

billybob88 said:


> I heard from a person that works at the store, last year they, have some property in Monroe there was going to put the store there, I dont think know body knows who's doing what


I head that one several years ago; before Guitar Center moved out but I heard it was Mason.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

ill see if i can get any info, the company i worked for did the aerial photography for the austin pike area and some survey work and the ex boss is pretty good friends with the developers so ill see whats in the grape vine so to speak!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

that's a great move for them - because that Cincy BPS sucks! I was there last year - and breezed right through.......the fish tank was a joke. my kids were upset! HAHA!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

....if they do move up this way thats one less reason for me to drive thru that God-forsaken Fairfield!

move or not i plan on doing buisness more with the local Mom and Pop shops, so long as they can get what i need.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

bps doesn't need a big catfish section. its all over priced anyways, thats why i always buy my bait and sinkers from CATFISHGEARUSA.COM


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Right where I live. I'm all for it. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

leftfordead88 said:


> bps doesn't need a big catfish section. its all over priced anyways, thats why i always buy my bait and sinkers from CATFISHGEARUSA.COM


With the price of gas going up....I stopped using sinkers


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Good for BPS, that area sucks. Been 1 time after they first opened and never went back.


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

The rumors have been flying for years about a BPS move. NOTHING is happening. 

1. The mall is a seperate entity from the BPS store.
2. Cinci. is one of the top fishing sales locations in BPS chain.
3. Cinci. BPS has led fishing sales (during the Classic), 3 years running.
4. Cinci. exceeds expectations for annual visitors.
5. The current location consistently draws from the Tri-State (Oh., Ky., Ind.)

There is talk about some remodeling. i.e. expanding for additional space to allow more boat display and, expanding the fishing department. 

JimmyMac, what else do you want to see in 'catfish' gear? And, the fly shop does quite well! There's more fly fishing locally than you may think.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Firedog I completely agree with you. I've heard that the cincy BPS was one of the more profitable BPS stores in the country, why would they move it if this is the case? And it wouldn't make good business sense to move a successful store from a bigger market (population wise) like Cincy to a smaller market like Dayton. I've heard these rumors for years too, but I always find them hard to believe, why would they mess with something that's working? 

Just my $.02


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

As far as Catfish gear goes, it is almost all catered presently to the Pay Pond group. Your right, if I wanted stink bait in a tub or bobbers 2 ft long, or a 12 ft rod, Id be set. Im talking about quality Circle/J/Kahle hooks,( 3/0 up to 10/0) large sinkers (6,8,10 oz in Bank, no rolls,egg,flat bank, or pyramids) , boat specific casting rods, non plastic rod holders in stock, (what they have is never in stock) or how about a decent selection of cast nets? (4 ft up to 10 ft) With the Ohio River right there, its suprising, their selection for the non pay ponder is pretty weak. Something i hate is a lot of the BPS specific packaging never has Lb ratings on terminal gear, like swivels, snap swivels or three ways. 

I will agree that there is a TON of Flyfishing in the area and there shop is decent for most basic stuff but if you are serious about it, youll not ever find what your looking for there. Most of the fly selection is again catered to the "Im going out west" selections, pretty typical of the box store mentality.

Salmonid


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

firedog978, I'd really like to see some more Musky stuff at your BPS. Did you know that there are two Musky clubs within about a 45 minute drive of BPS that have no local store that carries much stuff for muskies. One club in N. KY. and one in the Dayton area. Maybe you might try to pitch that before catfish stuff. Now before you might say that you don't sell much musky stuff let me just say you have to have it to sell it.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow......this thread, which seems to pop up monthly - quarterly, always seems to get the responses. Look, I know the Cincy BPS is not perfect, doesn't carry everything everyone wants, and is overpriced on items.....HOWEVER.....Is there another store around here that does? Not within 100 or more miles at least. It carries all my basic necessities to perform ANY type of angling I wish to do. It carries THOUSANDS of items that I cannot find anywhere else somewhat locally. I still look foward to all my trips there and I still spend lots of money there and keep coming back so they must be doing something right. Its alot more fun than browsing a local department store and their generic selections. I would welcome a move to lebanon for BPS or Cabellas, but I am also just fine with the 30 min drive I take today. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

Guys, no one store (big or little), is going to suit everyone's total desire. However, BPS has 56 stores across the country and Canada. Are you aware that the BPS stores, website and catalogue ordering are 3 different businesses under 1 name? Each BPS store does not carry everything in catalogue or on internet. Actually, the Cinci. store is currently too small in area (sq. ft.) to do so. Hence the talk of expanding. Also, anything that is on internet or in catalogue can be ordered in for you. 

I realize that some people do have issues with BPS. But they pay alot of attention to regional sales. Tried and true stock that moves. Sure, some additional particular items are desired by a few but logistically make little sense to stock. As mentioned above, if those items are in inventory (another store, internet or catalogue), it can be ordered in for you. And, you're under no obligation to buy it even if it is! I see day in and day out BPS going out of it's way to accomodate customers' needs. Trust me when I say you are being heard in what you are asking for. The catfish and musky supplies are being added too as possible.

I also hear many people say similar things about the big and little competition stores. It's hard to make every single person totally happy. But, BPS WILL TRY TO!


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

sounds like you work at BPS firedog978......

i couldnt agree more. i have been there and witnessed first hand that what they show online is not what is guaranteed to be in the store. i went there in hopes of finding the Abu Garcia albi502 spinning reel. they told me that it does not sell well in that store so they had to order it from there warehouse and it would be in in a few days. it was there in two days and the best thing about it. they dont charge you for this service!!! sure you have to make an extra trip to pick it up but it gives you another reason to go to BPS, who doesnt love that!!!

anything you want that they have online can be ordered!!!


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Your right about everything Firedog978 except sales. I have been hearing BPS was moving scince back in 2002. Friend that worked there brought up a great point, no one buys anything, they just go and look around. It's like an amusemnet park for outdoor lovers! I was going on a weekly basis at that time and he was right. They had three registers open with three or four employess just standing around everytime I went, I'm sure the registers in the back and the second floor wern't any better. But untill I see them move to whever I don't buy it. Not a year goes by I don't hear about this. I agree with ya guys. They need more cat gear(non paylake tackle) and musky gear. A whole deparment for fly fishing is overkill in this area.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ever since i got out of selling lead on the side money, I haven't been but once and thats because I had gift cards and wanted to go to Jungle Jims.. I noticed alot of their stuff seems to be over priced anymore, especially their shotgun reloading supplies. They need more fishing variety and less clothing. I went looking for some smaller slip bobbers all they had was a 3 pack for 4 bucks( I think they were gold plated or something)!


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> Your right about everything Firedog978 except sales. I have been hearing BPS was moving scince back in 2002. Friend that worked there brought up a great point, no one buys anything, they just go and look around. It's like an amusemnet park for outdoor lovers! I was going on a weekly basis at that time and he was right. They had three registers open with three or four employess just standing around everytime I went, I'm sure the registers in the back and the second floor wern't any better. But untill I see them move to whever I don't buy it. Not a year goes by I don't hear about this. I agree with ya guys. They need more cat gear(non paylake tackle) and musky gear. A whole deparment for fly fishing is overkill in this area.


Chris, I work there and have for close to 4 years now. I can assure you that the sales are just fine. Any given time of any day may look slow but, sales daily, weekly and annually are meeting (or exceeding) expectations. And, the expectations are high! I could (but won't), for obvious reasons quote figures. 

As far as the fly shop, I will say again; there are more regional fly fisherman than you may think. The fly shop is doing a very worthwhile business. Also, as some of you may know, BPS does FREE classes with each department. The fly shop classes have shown a good attendance. They even have classes in the great outdoors and do them on local waters. All well attended.

I didn't intend to ever give the impression that BPS was the only place, or the best place, or always the cheapest place to pick up all your fishing needs. But, I will state that it is the most convenient for the Ohio, Kentucky and Indiana tri-state region if you want to have a complete outdoors need store to go to. Freshwater fishing, fly fishing, boats and marine products, camping, hunting (gun / archery), hiking and backpacking and clothing for each activity all in one place! Yes, the clothing fits the store's main theme! Hence, the reason for so much space dedicated to it! A couple million visitors to each of the BPS stores each year qualifies as success in my book even if a few hundred people aren't impressed. I'm sure that none of us discussing this would turn down 1/2 of 1% of the Cinci. stores' proceeds if offered!

I'd be curious to know if anyone thinks there is a perfect outdoors store anywhere, that has everything exactly that you want, at exactly the price you want and never has an item out of stock when you go?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Folks have to remember that soft goods ( Clothing) always has a much higher profit margin then fixed goods ( fishing or hunting stuff ) and is why clothes can be marked down 50% at the end of the season and still turn a profit which is why almost all stores have a large slection of clothing. I am sure a large amount of the shoppers in BPS are not true hunters or fishermen, just look at all the kids crap they sell as well as a large womens shoes and clothing dept, always trying to hook the spouse and kids while hubby is shopping, its what stores have to do to make money. Its a no brainer, look at every box store, Cabelas, Gander and Bass Pro, even stores like REI, Orvis, Campmoor, LL Bean etc are almost 75% soft goods. The clothes are here to stay.

Salmonid


----------



## Fallcreek (Mar 12, 2005)

I once loved going to BPS but rarely do anymore. Usually there's nothing special about their prices and I'd rather support the mom and pop tackle shops. Occasionally I but a hard to find item from BPS, but my normal tackle money stays local.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Man, I hope you're not messing with me. That would be awesome, I love going to BPS but hate driving there


----------

